# Color of juice



## s kajee (26/7/16)

hi guys. I just want to know if this is supposed to be the color of this juice. Bought it today, haven't tasted it yet. It's haze works startup 3mg

startup.


----------



## Dane (26/7/16)

Not a veteran, my view is that the colour of juice comes down to a number of factors i.e. flavouring used, ageing/steeping and amount of nicotine comes to mind. The 'older' a juice gets the darker it tends to get based on the factors mentioned above. I won't worry about it and should be perfectly fine to vape! Unless it tastes odd...I have noticed these things with my diy liquids, some are months old and no colour and some are freshly mixed and change colour quickly.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (26/7/16)

@s kajee is'nt it just the colour of the bottle?


----------



## s kajee (26/7/16)

Warlock said:


> @s kajee is'nt it just the colour of the bottle?


No bru it's a clear bottle.


----------



## Dane (26/7/16)

This can provide some more info as well. http://vaperanks.com/why-does-my-e-liquid-change-color/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (26/7/16)

Nothing wrong with that juice at all. Vape away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## s kajee (26/7/16)

Vapington said:


> Nothing wrong with that juice at all. Vape away


You probably thinking I'm a really fussy vaper


----------



## AlexL (27/7/16)

hey there guys.. jus for interest i bought 2 of the same flavor juices today one in a zero nic and the other with 6mg nic content .. the zero nic is colourless and the 6mg nic has a noticeable brown colour to it.. obviously the nicotine is the component responsible for the colour.. being a vaping noob i may be wrong.. anyone else's thoughts on the matter... i vaped both with no problems but did find the 0 nic to have a better flavor...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/16)

AlexL said:


> hey there guys.. jus for interest i bought 2 of the same flavor juices today one in a zero nic and the other with 6mg nic content .. the zero nic is colourless and the 6mg nic has a noticeable brown colour to it.. obviously the nicotine is the component responsible for the colour.. being a vaping noob i may be wrong.. anyone else's thoughts on the matter... i vaped both with no problems but did find the 0 nic to have a better flavor...



The colour difference is indeed the Nic @AlexL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (27/7/16)

The colour of e liquid can vary from clear white (I have a few 18mg's that is crystal clear) to very dark depending on the flavouring and nic content although nic does dot always affect the colour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlexL (27/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The colour difference is indeed the Nic @AlexL!


thought so... thank you for confirmation of that... now i know... thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/7/16)

Have a look how juice change color with steeping, This is 18mg


----------

